# Before You Post...Sticky...



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys i just wanted to know if it would be possible to get this sticky available in all grow rellated boards, i find myself (and im pretty sure u guys to) replying the same questions over and over again wich is a pain in the ass...but i can live with that, what really pisses me of are those posts that start like "i have this prob bla bla bla.....as u can see in my gallery pic #12 and pic #14 the leafs are yellow but in pic #17 the plant as droopy leaves".....will it take a pic attachement tutorial to get the kids start using this option???well anyway i think WidowMaker sticky could help a lot if it was available in all boards...Peace and Pot


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 17, 2006)

i am not famaliar with attachments. i think it would be benificial to maybe have a tutorial. and in the tutorial have a thread where people can practice so it makes their life easier knowing that they can do it now without doubt. just a suggestion.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 17, 2006)

It does start to be a pita answering the same questions. Thats what drove me to do the things I have done. I think a lot of the problem is when noobs just join and start asking away. I cant blame them cause they may not know how to get around on a message board. I dont know. But all the basics are here already. If people just searched a little it would help quiet down the same old questions.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 17, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> It does start to be a pita answering the same questions. Thats what drove me to do the things I have done. I think a lot of the problem is when noobs just join and start asking away. I cant blame them cause they may not know how to get around on a message board. I dont know. But all the basics are here already. If people just searched a little it would help quiet down the same old questions.


Hey WM when i asked to make the post sticky i meant the sticky that u already posted in the indoor growing boards...Peace dude...


----------

